# Hyper-V Guest: Upgrade from 10.3-RELEASE to 11.0-RELEASE breaks networking



## WillD (Oct 14, 2016)

10.3 was perfectly happy, but after upgrading to 11.0-RELEASE (11.0-RELEASE-p1), neither the synthetic hn0 NIC nor the emulated de0 NIC are working.

I see from the release notes that some work was done on hn_netsvc, but I don't see anything that would cause it to stop working.

Host is Windows Server 2012 (not R2), and all the other VMs on the system are fine, including a guest still on 10.3-RELEASE.

It appears that the NICs are unable to send, but are able to receive.  tcpdump shows the NIC receiving broadcast traffic, and IPv6 SLAAC works (the NIC picks up a v6 address and knows the address of the router), however, when trying to send traffic there are no ND or arp packets seen in tcpdump or on the wire.  dhclient complains:


```
freedom dhclient[pid]: send_packet: no buffer space available
```

I can confirm that this problem also occurs with a fresh install of FreeBSD-11 from the ISO.


----------



## WillD (Oct 14, 2016)

I can also confirm that the VHD image from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/VM-IMAGES/11.0-RELEASE/amd64/Latest/ also displays the issue.


----------



## skocdopolet (Oct 15, 2016)

I have the same issue 

I am try to install new virtual machine from FreeBSD 11 ISO image, but without success.

On Microsoft Hyper-V server 2012 R2 is working perfectly!

Tomas


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2016)

Please create a PR for it. 

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/


----------



## Dmitry Kravchenko (Feb 1, 2017)

`ifconfig de0 down`
`ifconfig de0 up`

I have same problem on Hyper-V 2012. But those commands help me to restore network. I do it manually.


----------

